# NHS Volunteering..



## wafter (24 Mar 2020)

I see the NHS are appealing for volunteers, noting that some roles involve transportation of shopping and prescriptions to people who are self-isolating as well as equipment between hospital sites.

In principal I like this idea and would like to help, but also have a lot of doubts / reservations. I can't really afford to keep chucking fuel in the car but wondered if this could be a great way for the cycling community to help out (and get an excuse to be out on the bike all day!).. that said the amount I can carry is limited to a 40-50L rucksack and I'm afraid that my limitations might make it all a bit of a waste of time compared to someone who can just fill their car up with 5 sets of shopping for different people and get done in one hour-long trip what it might 5 trips and a lot more time on the bike. Likewise with equipment - no good turning up on the bike with a rucksack only to discover you can't carry what's required.

I also have a high risk family member that I should of course prioritise over anyone else (and have fairly mild asthma myself), and wonder if it's unfair on them to expose myself to more risk in the form of multiple shop trips etc (although I could isolate from them)..

Finally I also don't have a smart phone (and my bike GPS requires plugging in and lots of buggering about to plot a route) so this might cause me to come unstuck.

The last thing I want to do is waste the NHS' precious time by pressing them for answers then bailing because I don't think I'm up to it, or worse committing to something I'm unable to actually achieve. Does anyone have any experience of this sort of work and could offer some guidance as to what's involved / what's expected of you / the time you're expected to contibute / urgency of deliveries etc..?

I have a romanticised idea of poncing round the city on the bike all day helping the needy, but am aware that the reality might be far from this ideal..


----------



## steveindenmark (24 Mar 2020)

If it is anything like Scandanavia, they will be flooded with offers of help.


----------



## wafter (24 Mar 2020)

steveindenmark said:


> If it is anything like Scandanavia, they will be flooded with offers of help.


Thanks - problem is it probably isn't anything like Scandanavia; do you have problems with people panic-buying, nicking hand sanitiser and masks from hospitals, drilling holes in ambulance tyres or throwing bricks at fire engines..?

I'm happy to assess on an individual basis but on the whole I don't have a very high opinion of the typical British citizen tbh


----------



## rivers (24 Mar 2020)

wafter said:


> Thanks - problem is it probably isn't anything like Scandanavia; do you have problems with people panic-buying, nicking hand sanitiser and masks from hospitals, drilling holes in ambulance tyres or throwing bricks at fire engines..?
> 
> I'm happy to assess on an individual basis but on the whole I don't have a very high opinion of the typical British citizen tbh


don't forget setting fire to 2 Iceland delivery vans and launching missiles at police


----------



## Andy in Germany (24 Mar 2020)

wafter said:


> Thanks - problem is it probably isn't anything like Scandanavia; do you have problems with people panic-buying, nicking hand sanitiser and masks from hospitals, *drilling holes in ambulance tyres or throwing bricks at fire engines..?*



The first I can understand, even if it is selfish and stupid, but what is damaging emergency vehicles supposed to achieve?


----------



## Pale Rider (24 Mar 2020)

Brother has volunteered to help the elderly and vulnerable in his community, although it might not be for the NHS.

After going through a short application process he was told his details would be kept on file because they have been inundated by offers of help.


----------



## marshmella (24 Mar 2020)

With so many laid off at the moment awaitng the government cash, there should be no shortage of volunteers*.*


----------



## cyberknight (24 Mar 2020)

wafter said:


> I see the NHS are appealing for volunteers, noting that some roles involve transportation of shopping and prescriptions to people who are self-isolating as well as equipment between hospital sites.
> 
> In principal I like this idea and would like to help, but also have a lot of doubts / reservations. I can't really afford to keep chucking fuel in the car but wondered if this could be a great way for the cycling community to help out (and get an excuse to be out on the bike all day!).. that said the amount I can carry is limited to a 40-50L rucksack and I'm afraid that my limitations might make it all a bit of a waste of time compared to someone who can just fill their car up with 5 sets of shopping for different people and get done in one hour-long trip what it might 5 trips and a lot more time on the bike. Likewise with equipment - no good turning up on the bike with a rucksack only to discover you can't carry what's required.
> 
> ...


I had thought the same but like you mini ck 1 has chronic kidney disease and mrs ck is a cancer survivor so i cant put myself in situations of exposure that can be avoided


----------



## marshmella (24 Mar 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> The first I can understand, even if it is selfish and stupid, but what is damaging emergency vehicles supposed to achieve?


Moronic pond life.plain and simple.


----------



## steveindenmark (24 Mar 2020)

wafter said:


> Thanks - problem is it probably isn't anything like Scandanavia; do you have problems with people panic-buying, nicking hand sanitiser and masks from hospitals, drilling holes in ambulance tyres or throwing bricks at fire engines..?
> 
> I'm happy to assess on an individual basis but on the whole I don't have a very high opinion of the typical British citizen tbh


No not of that nonesense. 

Shopping has been excellent since this started. The supermarkets are very quiet, shelves are full and there is more fresh produce then I have ever seen.


----------



## PaulSB (24 Mar 2020)

@wafter if you have a high risk family member living in your house you shouldn't consider doing this. If this person lives somewhere else you won't be seeing them anyway.

As regards what you could deliver I think you make it clear you can only carry small packages and delivering prescriptions would be ideal.

As for navigation, get a street map! It's unlikely you'll have a time schedule.


----------



## wafter (24 Mar 2020)

Thanks guys 



Andy in Germany said:


> The first I can understand, even if it is selfish and stupid, but what is damaging emergency vehicles supposed to achieve?


Absolutely; apparently just pure, conteptuous and irrational hate. No place for people like that in out society IMO, and plenty of room at the bottom of the north sea.



Pale Rider said:


> Brother has volunteered to help the elderly and vulnerable in his community, although it might not be for the NHS.
> 
> After going through a short application process he was told his details would be kept on file because they have been inundated by offers of help.


Fair play to your brother and it's heartening ho hear that they apparently have an overflow of people willing to help 



marshmella said:


> With so many laid off at the moment awaitng the government cash, there should be no shortage of volunteers*.*


One would hope, but to many the sofa and daytime telly (or bricking emergency vehicles) is probably more appealing than contributing anything.



cyberknight said:


> I had thought the same but like you mini ck 1 has chronic kidney disease and mrs ck is a cancer survivor so i cant put myself in situations of exposure that can be avoided


Yes, I think you'd be well advised to remain cautious given your circumstances!



steveindenmark said:


> No not of that nonesense.
> 
> Shopping has been excellent since this started. The supermarkets are very quiet, shelves are full and there is more fresh produce then I have ever seen.


Nice.. I'd very much like to live in your part of the world!


----------



## dodgy (24 Mar 2020)

I have 5 days holiday starting tomorrow, wondering if they can recruit me in that short time period?


----------



## wafter (24 Mar 2020)

PaulSB said:


> @wafter if you have a high risk family member living in your house you shouldn't consider doing this. If this person lives somewhere else you won't be seeing them anyway.
> 
> As regards what you could deliver I think you make it clear you can only carry small packages and delivering prescriptions would be ideal.
> 
> As for navigation, get a street map! It's unlikely you'll have a time schedule.


Thanks - salient points and hopefully if the uptake is likely to be as good as others are speculating, hopefully I won't be needed. Will perhaps re-visit the idea in a week or so depending on how the recruitment drive is going


----------



## PeteXXX (24 Mar 2020)

Would volunteers need a DBS search done to show that they're 'safe' to be alongside potentially vulnerable folk?


----------



## marshmella (24 Mar 2020)

dodgy said:


> I have 5 days holiday starting tomorrow, wondering if they can recruit me in that short time period?


Going anywhere nice?


----------



## dodgy (24 Mar 2020)

marshmella said:


> Going anywhere nice?



Which is what made me hit the join us button about 5 minutes ago


----------



## tom73 (24 Mar 2020)

Some roles will need DBS it's all down to the risk each role brings.


----------



## dodgy (24 Mar 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> Would volunteers need a DBS search done to show that they're 'safe' to be alongside potentially vulnerable folk?


I had to supply my passport information from which the process starts for DBS.


----------



## tom73 (24 Mar 2020)

cyberknight said:


> I had thought the same but like you mini ck 1 has chronic kidney disease and mrs ck is a cancer survivor so i cant put myself in situations of exposure that can be avoided



You can do phone befriender role thats low risk mostly home based.


----------



## dodgy (24 Mar 2020)

I can do all roles for the next 5 days, but after that only phone support. This is our moment folks.


----------



## Bazzer (24 Mar 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> Would volunteers need a DBS search done to show that they're 'safe' to be alongside potentially vulnerable folk?


Other than the telephone support I suspect all would require a DBS check and for those carrying patients to and from hospital, an enhanced check.


----------



## dodgy (24 Mar 2020)

Nobody needs to make excuses (reasons is a better word) why they can't help, it's complicated. But help if you can.


----------



## tom73 (24 Mar 2020)

Off site (right at the bottom) 
"Patient transport drivers will require an enhanced DBS check and will receive guidance to do this role safely, also included within the 'getting started pack'."


----------



## dodgy (24 Mar 2020)

I'm through the initial verification stage, they enrol you into an app (ios and android). Wondering if it effectively makes you some kind of gig economy worker, sounds cool.


----------



## dodgy (24 Mar 2020)

Buckle up, here we go!


----------



## DaveReading (24 Mar 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> Would volunteers need a DBS search done to show that they're 'safe' to be alongside potentially vulnerable folk?



Link in line #1 of post #1 answers that and other questions.


----------



## steven1988 (24 Mar 2020)

I'm in, along side a full time job as an "essential worker" I have an enhanced DBS through coaching so i've said i'll do whatever they need


----------



## dodgy (24 Mar 2020)

steven1988 said:


> I'm in, along side a full time job as an "essential worker" I have an enhanced DBS through coaching so i've said i'll do whatever they need


Nice one, we're colleagues now!


----------



## Dave 123 (24 Mar 2020)

I delivered a couple of prescriptions to pensioners in the village this afternoon .
3.5 mile ride, 2 big hills.

I think I’ll get a call tomorrow too.

In the last year I’ve received a lot of help from people. It feels good to be able to pass it on.


----------



## vickster (25 Mar 2020)

wafter said:


> Thanks - problem is it probably isn't anything like Scandanavia; do you have problems with people panic-buying, nicking hand sanitiser and masks from hospitals, drilling holes in ambulance tyres or throwing bricks at fire engines..?
> 
> I'm happy to assess on an individual basis but on the whole I don't have a very high opinion of the typical British citizen tbh


The typical British citizen?? I think you’ll find that a criminal element that would do such things represent a tiny minority. Although they do make headlines for the outraged Daily Mail reader


----------



## steveindenmark (25 Mar 2020)

They are looking for 250,000 volunteers. That figure alone tells the story of how serious this is.


----------



## vickster (25 Mar 2020)

wafter said:


> Thanks - salient points and hopefully if the uptake is likely to be as good as others are speculating, hopefully I won't be needed. Will perhaps re-visit the idea in a week or so depending on how the recruitment drive is going


Check your local council website, they may well have set up a local volunteering drive too (mine has)


----------



## oldwheels (25 Mar 2020)

I live on an island which is effectively closed off from the mainland so there are well defined boundaries. Many of the inhabitants are not what you would term local but have fully or partly retired from a variety of jobs including transport management and logistics. They are now wading in and getting organised to do deliveries and anything required in a professional manner. I cannot really join this being in a vulnerable group but there seems no lack of volunteers.
I get the impression that they are actually enjoying the challenge of getting organised. This is not a criticism by the way.


----------



## Skibird (25 Mar 2020)

We already had a "Nexdoor" group (set ups all over the UK I believe/you can set one up anywhere) set up in our village, which added a "volunteer to support" group a few days ago. What's really useful about it is, it has a map that anyone signed up to can see, which shows exactly (road/house) where the volunteer lives (showing me). So far not a single person has required help, which I hope is a positive sign for our village.


----------



## matticus (25 Mar 2020)

steveindenmark said:


> If it is anything like Scandanavia, they will be flooded with offers of help.


Of course they will! And don't think we aren't grateful for you reminding us every 5minutes.



But actually, I think there may be a surplus of people here (UK). I registered with red Cross many days ago (via a link on this forum?) - they've only just sent me a standard confirmation email! It doesn't read like they're desperate.

I've looked at the NHS page - it does read like they're mainly after drivers. Shame - I coujld probably move nearly anything on the bike+trailer, but fear that explaining this could be tiresome. And they might still allocate me some stuff that really DOES need a car 🤦

So I'm in wait mode on this. For now ...


----------



## Drago (25 Mar 2020)

vickster said:


> The typical British citizen?? I think you’ll find that a criminal element that would do such things represent a tiny minority. Although they do make headlines for the outraged Daily Mail reader


Almost half the UK adult population have a criminal record or caution (you don't get a caution unless you've fully admitted the criminal act). Then theres the element who have been panic buying and resorting to low other low tactics - a minority perhaps, but a significant one. No way did a ti y minority strip the shelves bare.

That's _criminal _record, not motoring. I'm afraid your view of the great british public, while admirable, is misguided,


----------



## matticus (25 Mar 2020)

Drago, Do you have a source for that? And are you SURE it's non-motoring offences?
I'm not casting aspersions, it just seems an awfully high figure. I know we have an enormous prison popn (for a 1st world nation), but I'm still surprised


----------



## vickster (25 Mar 2020)

matticus said:


> Of course they will! And don't think we aren't grateful for you reminding us every 5minutes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Check your local council website too - this for example is mine https://vcsutton.org.uk/volunteer/covid-19-registration-for-volu-2/
(I haven't yet volunteered as I'm still working but may well do)


----------



## wafter (25 Mar 2020)

dodgy said:


> Buckle up, here we go!
> View attachment 510258


Epic work - well done for stepping up 

I'll be very interested to hear how you get on / what the job entails; have you signed up for one specific role or are you just taking what they offer?


steven1988 said:


> I'm in, along side a full time job as an "essential worker" I have an enhanced DBS through coaching so i've said i'll do whatever they need


Nice one 



Dave 123 said:


> I delivered a couple of prescriptions to pensioners in the village this afternoon .
> 3.5 mile ride, 2 big hills.
> 
> I think I’ll get a call tomorrow too.
> ...


Excellent - sounds like just the sort of thing I'm after and fair play for doing something to help. Are you doing this as part of the NHS scheme or is it organised by another party?



vickster said:


> The typical British citizen?? I think you’ll find that a criminal element that would do such things represent a tiny minority. Although they do make headlines for the outraged Daily Mail reader


A tiny minority true; but one that we as a country seem particularly adept at producing / fostering. It's not just such extreme example as this though; we seem to lead the world in many anti-social traits and lower-level scumbaggery while our society certainly seems a lot less cohesive, functional and progressive than many of those in Europe.



vickster said:


> Check your local council website, they may well have set up a local volunteering drive too (mine has)


Will do - ta for the suggestion


----------



## vickster (25 Mar 2020)

wafter said:


> Epic work - well done for stepping up
> 
> I'll be very interested to hear how you get on / what the job entails; have you signed up for one specific role or are you just taking what they offer?
> 
> ...


I was questioning your use of typical, tiny minority would be atypical 

You get bad eggs in (almost) every country and a lot more in some.

I’m a half glass full kinda gal and at the moment trying to be even more so especially for friends who aren’t naturally so


----------



## nickyboy (25 Mar 2020)

wafter said:


> Thanks - problem is it probably isn't anything like Scandanavia; do you have problems with people panic-buying, nicking hand sanitiser and masks from hospitals, drilling holes in ambulance tyres or throwing bricks at fire engines..?
> 
> I'm happy to assess on an individual basis but on the whole I don't have a very high opinion of the typical British citizen tbh


You're wrong about the average British citizen. We are a decent, honest, respectful country with a media that likes to highlight the tiny minority as clickbait to get folk like you going

250,000 people volunteered ON THE FIRST DAY ...that's the total target number

I've volunteered this morning


----------



## dodgy (25 Mar 2020)

wafter said:


> Epic work - well done for stepping up
> 
> I'll be very interested to hear how you get on / what the job entails; have you signed up for one specific role or are you just taking what they offer?



There are essentially 4 roles, I signed up to all of them. If it's managed as well as it can be, like some kind of uber thing where you can log in and see what needs doing, that would be ideal and is what I'm hoping for. So if it says "48 paracetomol needs transporting from clinic to x address" I can do it by bike. Or if a patient needs taking home, do that in the car. But I really hope the bike can play a part.


----------



## steveindenmark (25 Mar 2020)

matticus said:


> Of course they will! And don't think we aren't grateful for you reminding us every 5minutes.
> 
> 
> You did notice I wrote Scandanavia


----------



## theclaud (25 Mar 2020)

Drago said:


> Almost half the UK adult population have a criminal record or caution


No they don't.


----------



## Blue Hills (25 Mar 2020)

Drago said:


> Almost half the UK adult population have a criminal record or caution (you don't get a caution unless you've fully admitted the criminal act). Then theres the element who have been panic buying and resorting to low other low tactics - a minority perhaps, but a significant one. No way did a ti y minority strip the shelves bare.
> 
> That's _criminal _record, not motoring. I'm afraid your view of the great british public, while admirable, is misguided,


Half the population?
I know you have a background there but is that really the case?
Calling @Pale Rider for more input.
On the caution, i had the idea that a copper could announce a caution.
If one does to one, and one thinks one entirely innocent, what form of words should you use to make clear that you are not accepting a caution.
Serious reply to latter question only please 
Ps - full declaration - to the best of my knowledge my only serious police interaction has been writing off a car in a collision with an unmarked police car.


----------



## wafter (25 Mar 2020)

nickyboy said:


> You're wrong about the average British citizen. We are a decent, honest, respectful country with a media that likes to highlight the tiny minority as clickbait to get folk like you going
> 
> 250,000 people volunteered ON THE FIRST DAY ...that's the total target number
> 
> I've volunteered this morning


Nice work and that's heartening and encouraging news about the other volunteers 

I'm not trying to say that everyone in the UK is a scumbag, but we do seem to lead Europe in terms of selfish and anti-social behaviour, low-level crime and general crappyness to each other.



dodgy said:


> There are essentially 4 roles, I signed up to all of them. If it's managed as well as it can be, like some kind of uber thing where you can log in and see what needs doing, that would be ideal and is what I'm hoping for. So if it says "48 paracetomol needs transporting from clinic to x address" I can do it by bike. Or if a patient needs taking home, do that in the car. But I really hope the bike can play a part.


Thanks - will be really interested to hear how you get on. If it's run as you suggest it might be it sounds quite feasible for those on bikes to pick and choose the jobs they're capable of doing


----------



## vickster (25 Mar 2020)

wafter said:


> Nice work and that's heartening and encouraging news about the other volunteers
> 
> I'm not trying to say that everyone in the UK is a scumbag, *but we do seem to lead Europe in terms of selfish and anti-social behaviour, low-level crime and general crappyness to each other.*
> 
> ...


On what basis have you deduced that - do you read all the papers including red tops from around Europe? 
There's graffiti everywhere for example, drug use in all countries (esp deprived areas), theft, pickpocketing are rife in many tourist cities (much more than London I believe)

They ask if you have transport, which includes a push bike so presumably there will be tasks that can be done by pushbike not just motor vehicles


----------



## Pale Rider (25 Mar 2020)

Blue Hills said:


> Half the population?
> I know you have a background there but is that really the case?
> Calling @Pale Rider for more input.
> On the caution, i had the idea that a copper could announce a caution.
> ...




I'm not certain of the numbers, but I don't find @Drago's contention surprising enough to challenge it.

There was a case of a company who advertised a job as a security guard.

The job didn't involve much security, more opening and closing a gate at their factory, so they said it would suit a retired person.

The advert made a story because the company also said 'limited previous convictions acceptable'.

They had previously found that many of their target market - older people prepared to accept a mentally dull job and prepared to work for very little money - had a minor conviction or two.

A caution has to be accepted by the person to whom it is offered.

It is an acceptance of guilt, but there's no penalty.

This raises the difference in meaning of the two terms 'no previous convictions' and 'no criminal record', which are often used interchangeably, but should not be.

A caution is not a criminal conviction, but it does appear on the person's criminal record, sometimes called antecedents.

Thus a person who has a caution can honestly say they have no previous convictions, which may help them when applying for insurance and some jobs.

Hence the difference between enhanced and ordinary DBS - Disclosure and Barring Service - checks, which have replaced CRB - Criminal Records Bureau - checks.

The enhanced check, which includes cautions and spent convictions, is required for those applying for jobs working with children and vulnerable adults.

Another way to look at it is we don't all have previous criminal convictions, but we do all have a criminal record.

It's just there's nothing on your or my criminal record.

Some people have cautions but no criminal convictions on theirs, and more serious criminals have both.


----------



## Milkfloat (25 Mar 2020)

Some basic stats here - http://www.unlock.org.uk/policy-issues/key-facts/ 11 million seems to be a figure they are using.


----------



## wafter (25 Mar 2020)

vickster said:


> On what basis have you deduced that - do you read all the papers including red tops from around Europe?
> 
> They ask if you have transport, which includes a push bike so presumably there will be tasks that can be done by pushbike not just motor vehicles


My perception is from my own experiences (here and abroad), the experience of friends (again in the UK and abroad) and what I've read on the subject (although I hasten to add not in tabloids!).

These thoughts are in keeping with this study on the subject, found on the European Commission's website:



> A survey of the opinions of 7,000 Europeans has found that the UK is perceived as having the biggest problem with anti-social behaviour in Europe by both its own citizens and the citizens of other European countries surveyed.



Although interestingly it also adds weight to your suggestion of citizens being biased towards thinking the situation is worse in their country than elsewhere.

Granted I've not lived abroad, but from visiting other EU countries (I love the Netherlands!) people seem more well-rounded, confident, comfortable with themselves and socially-responsible with a prevailing sense of everyone acting for the greater good rather than a US-style individualist attitude that promotes personal gain at the cost of others.

I think this is illustrated by attitudes to cycling / cyclists too. We all know how backward our national attitude is to cycling as we prioritise the individual "right" to comfort and convenience (for those who can afford cars) over the wider social, economic and environmental benefits of cheap, quiet, sustainable, pollution-free, health-promoting cycling.

Such attitudes are also widely reflected in public policy; provision, cost and quality of healthcare, education, transport etc. One that sticks in my mind is Norway's oil - they choose to invest the wealth from a natural resource into a trust fund (IIRC) to benefit their kids, while over here the drilling rights would be sold off to a private company for the benefit of their shareholders.

Anyway, I digress.. hopefully the NHS have some roles for bike-friendly volunteers!


----------



## vickster (25 Mar 2020)

405000 volunteers thus far


----------



## Ming the Merciless (25 Mar 2020)

vickster said:


> 405000 volunteers thus far



Be interesting to know if there is good spread around the country. So all NHS hospitals get the help they need.


----------



## Dave 123 (25 Mar 2020)

wafter said:


> Epic work - well done for stepping up
> 
> I'll be very interested to hear how you get on / what the job entails; have you signed up for one specific role or are you just taking what they offer?
> 
> ...



Im doing this via the local pharmacy. In this last year I have had very interesting times. I’ve had to call on resources that I’d never hoped to use, so if I can give a little back it’s all good.

When I moved back to Devon the pharmacy asked if I knew about prepayment. I didn’t. They saved me over 100 quid.

I’m happy to help.


----------



## nickyboy (25 Mar 2020)

vickster said:


> 405000 volunteers thus far


Looking forward to whizzing around Glossop delivering food and medicines on my bike. Not sure about giving discharged patients a backy home from the hospital though, may need the car for that
Don't think I'm ideal for the social chat with isolating individuals. Mrs N considers my conversations to be "direct bordering on abruptness"


----------



## fossyant (25 Mar 2020)

nickyboy said:


> . Mrs N considers my conversations to be "direct bordering on abruptness"


----------



## dodgy (25 Mar 2020)

The sign up routine has apparently changed, they now ask you if you have transport including a 'push bike' option


----------



## Blue Hills (25 Mar 2020)

wafter said:


> My perception is from my own experiences (here and abroad), the experience of friends (again in the UK and abroad) and what I've read on the subject (although I hasten to add not in tabloids!).
> 
> These thoughts are in keeping with this study on the subject, found on the European Commission's website:
> 
> ...


All due respect wafter, i think that report twaddle for a variety of reasons. 
Al! The best (not being sarky)


----------



## Blue Hills (25 Mar 2020)

dodgy said:


> The sign up routine has apparently changed, they now ask you if you have transport including a 'push bike' option


"Push bike" !
Hate that word.
Wots wrong with bicycle?


----------



## dodgy (25 Mar 2020)

Used by people with unconscious bias I think. Carlton Reid has volunteered also and he's not happy about the 'derogatory' term. I'm not personally that bothered, just glad they have recognised the part the bicycle can play in this.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (25 Mar 2020)

Push bike is what we called it back in our youth.


----------



## Racing roadkill (25 Mar 2020)

rivers said:


> don't forget setting fire to 2 Iceland delivery vans and launching missiles at police


That’s only going to get worse over the coming days. Wait until the bank holiday weekend. I’m getting images of the Toxteth riots, and the poll tax demos for some reason.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (25 Mar 2020)

Already there, on every working day


----------



## DRM (25 Mar 2020)

dodgy said:


> I had to supply my passport information from which the process starts for DBS.


Also you’ll be wise to get business cover on your car insurance too if you intend using it to deliver goods/services around the community, this and the length of time for a DBS to come through could kybosh peoples good intentions, also they should have safeguarding training to protect others, and themselves.


----------



## vickster (25 Mar 2020)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Already there, on every working day


As an unpaid volunteer?


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (25 Mar 2020)

vickster said:


> As an unpaid volunteer?


Nope


----------



## neil_merseyside (25 Mar 2020)

steveindenmark said:


> They are looking for 250,000 volunteers. That figure alone tells the story of how serious this is.


You really are a self righteous prig, if you can't say anything supportive don't say anything.


----------



## vickster (25 Mar 2020)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Nope


Wrong thread?


----------



## steveindenmark (26 Mar 2020)

neil_merseyside said:


> You really are a self righteous prig, if you can't say anything supportive don't say anything.


I was not being unsupported. I was surprised at the numbers they were asking for.


----------



## PaulSB (26 Mar 2020)

DRM said:


> Also you’ll be wise to get business cover on your car insurance too if you intend using it to deliver goods/services around the community, this and the length of time for a DBS to come through could kybosh peoples good intentions, also they should have safeguarding training to protect others, and themselves.



I recently had to do a DBS and Safeguarding course for British Cycling to be recognised as our Cycling Club Welfare Officer.

The DBS was quite simple and quick. It did require a post office visit to have three identity documents validated. I don't know if this is standard procedure but if it is would seem to be the potential pinch point and carries a serious risk of personal contact etc.

Finding a local Safeguarding course was more difficult and many, within a radius of +/- 30 miles, were booked up 2-3 months ahead. My course had 13 candidates in a cramped room which would probably be reduced to 4 to provide social distancing.

Were Safeguarding to be required this would be a very significant bottleneck. For the 405,000 reported to have applied I would think impossible to achieve in the time available.


----------



## nickyboy (26 Mar 2020)

steveindenmark said:


> I was not being unsupported. I was surprised at the numbers they were asking for.


We are requiring 1.5m people to isolate themselves. These people need food deliveries, medicine deliveries, phone calls to see how they are feeling

This is a people demand that didn't exist two days ago. Previously the isolators went to the shops and pharmacies themselves. 

1.5m people, think about it. The great thing was that 250k was asked for and more than double have applied. Goes to show that there are huge numbers of good, public spirited people in the UK who are happy to inconvenience themselves for the good of others


----------



## vickster (26 Mar 2020)

steveindenmark said:


> I was not being unsupported. I was surprised at the numbers they were asking for.


Why? There are 1.5m on the shield list plus many more elderly and vulnerable who aren’t but are self isolating to protect themselves who may also need help.

The 250k (or quoted 500k) aren’t all going to be available 24/7, many (like myself) will also be working.

I expect many will not be called upon to do much at all.

Also, the number will be big as at any given time there’ll be those on the list who are unwell or self isolating themselves so they’ll have recruited a much bigger number for contingency.

Also not everyone will be able to do every task (eg if not DBS checked already, you can’t do patient transport, nor if you don’t have a car obviously)

Etc

(Cross posted with @nickyboy )


----------



## Drago (26 Mar 2020)

I'm already a cat 2 responder and Lowland Rescue First Responder, as well as being still on call for SAR work the qualified first responders are being offered to the NHS for support. I'm just waiting to hear the mechanics of this, but I guess I'll be emergency first aid cover for the village if the wheel comes off.


----------



## Smudge (26 Mar 2020)

Does anyone know anything about how these food parcels are supposed to work yet ?
I cant find out anything on the net about them, apart from sources saying they'll be available, and neither does the volunteer that phoned me.


----------



## Electric_Andy (26 Mar 2020)

My partner wanted to volunteer, to keep herself busy when she had no work on. She was ready to do it until i reminded her about her pre-existing chect problem (which she had forgotten about!). I said imagine if your chest played up again so you had trouble breathing and were in constant pain, and THEN you caught the virus on top of that. So she's thought it sensible not to volunteer now. It's good that so many people have come forward - as always in a crisis the good people tend to outnumber the scum


----------



## vickster (26 Mar 2020)

Smudge said:


> Does anyone know anything about how these food parcels are supposed to work yet ?
> I cant find out anything on the net about them, apart from sources saying they'll be available, and neither does the volunteer that phoned me.


They’ve mentioned hubs. Perhaps contact your LA?

Info here for those on shielding list

https://www.gov.uk/government/publi...ng-extremely-vulnerable-persons-from-covid-19
https://www.gov.uk/coronavirus-extremely-vulnerable


----------



## Milkfloat (26 Mar 2020)

Regarding the DBS and Safeguarding. There are plenty of organisations that can help out here. I would assume that most people already know someone who can sign off on the documentation side of things for DBS, as the actual category of people is pretty large. This can be done through a window without contact. In fact I believe that now photocopies are being accepted in some cases. For the safeguarding, there is a vast business of providing online safeguarding training, most of whom I am sure could be persuaded to open up for free, in addition there are other avenues that are already free such as the Scout Association.


----------



## DRM (26 Mar 2020)

Milkfloat said:


> Regarding the DBS and Safeguarding. There are plenty of organisations that can help out here. I would assume that most people already know someone who can sign off on the documentation side of things for DBS, as the actual category of people is pretty large. This can be done through a window without contact. In fact I believe that now photocopies are being accepted in some cases. For the safeguarding, there is a vast business of providing online safeguarding training, most of whom I am sure could be persuaded to open up for free, in addition there are other avenues that are already free such as the Scout Association.


It’s not getting the DBS forms in, it’s processing them where the problem will lay, as for safeguarding training, that offered by the scout association is very basic, I have done it, it will not prepare anyone for dealing with the chaotic violent lives that some people may well be coming into contact with, in some areas, not everyone is a lonely pensioner who is glad of seeing someone, even if it’s from 2 meters apart


----------



## Milkfloat (26 Mar 2020)

DRM said:


> It’s not getting the DBS forms in, it’s processing them where the problem will lay, as for safeguarding training, that offered by the scout association is very basic, I have done it, it will not prepare anyone for dealing with the chaotic violent lives that some people may well be coming into contact with, in some areas, not everyone is a lonely pensioner who is glad of seeing someone, even if it’s from 2 meters apart


Agreed the scout training is very basic, but right now nothing will prepare people for what we are dealing with. All the advanced Safeguarding in the world won't help (I know as I have had to sit through it many times), however if it ticks a box and enables the volunteers I am all for it.


----------



## Pale Rider (26 Mar 2020)

DRM said:


> for dealing with the chaotic violent lives that some people may well be coming into contact with



That's true, as a decent person trying to help, you wouldn't want to be anywhere near or by such people.

I would hope a volunteer wouldn't be put into that contact.

Those on the enhanced shielding list are not what we could call 'criminally ill', although they might be tetchy and awkward to deal with caused by frustration at their circumstances.

A volunteer will surely not be sent to deliver the methadone script to the local recovering addict.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (26 Mar 2020)

Tempted to sign up for this. Signed up with British Red Cross a number of days back but other than an email about Faretrade who aren’t round here, haven’t heard anything more.


----------



## matticus (27 Mar 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> Tempted to sign up for this. Signed up with British Red Cross a number of days back but other than an email about Faretrade who aren’t round here, haven’t heard anything more.


Ditto. I think that was a bit of a red herring. I shall try the NHS and the local stuff; I think in these parts (no major urban areas) they are actually well-stocked for volunteers for now. Which is a nice problem!


----------



## Smudge (27 Mar 2020)

I had someone call me from a local foodbank yesterday, saying there was a voucher there for me and someone would be delivering a food parcel. 
I am not someone that needs a foodbank, this is for people that cannot afford food. I was under the impression that the government would be organising food for the 1.5 million people like myself that have to shield themselves totally. I've even read the army would be involved.
The food was delivered to me in two carrier bags. Now i dont like to complain about free food given to me, but it was just tins of cheap basic label stuff like beans, tinned chopped ham, tinned rice pudding. A pack of pasta. 1L carton of long life milk, Tinned soup, tin of tuna. Tinned carrots and mushy peas. One toilet roll.
No fruit or fresh veg, no fresh meat, no bread, no eggs, no fresh milk. I cant be expected to live on stuff like this for 12 weeks or longer.
There is a massive amount of decent and fresh food out there, i don't even want it for nothing, i'm more that happy to pay for it. I don't expect fois gras and fillet mignon, but if you aren't going to give me food that is healthy and nutritious, then i'm going to have to leave my house and get it myself.


----------



## vickster (27 Mar 2020)

Smudge said:


> I had someone call me from a local foodbank yesterday, saying there was a voucher there for me and someone would be delivering a food parcel.
> I am not someone that needs a foodbank, this is for people that cannot afford food. I was under the impression that the government would be organising food for the 1.5 million people like myself that have to shield themselves totally. I've even read the army would be involved.
> The food was delivered to me in two carrier bags. Now i dont like to complain about free food given to me, but it was just tins of cheap basic label stuff like beans, tinned chopped ham, tinned rice pudding. A pack of pasta. 1L carton of long life milk, Tinned soup, tin of tuna. Tinned carrots and mushy peas. One toilet roll.
> No fruit or fresh veg, no fresh meat, no bread, no eggs, no fresh milk. I cant be expected to live on stuff like this for 12 weeks or longer.
> There is a massive amount of decent and fresh food out there, i don't even want it for nothing, i'm more that happy to pay for it. I don't expect fois gras and fillet mignon, but if you aren't going to give me food that is healthy and nutritious, then i'm going to have to leave my house and get it myself.


This is the first step. Reports have said that there will be an option to choose and pay going forwards and be delivered by NHS volunteers (still being vetted etc)

Is there anyone local who could shop for you in the meantime? is there a local FB page?
Maybe even someone on this forum who’s local?


----------



## Smudge (27 Mar 2020)

vickster said:


> This is the first step. Reports have said that there will be an option to choose and pay going forwards
> 
> Is there anyone local who could shop for you in the meantime? is there a local FB page?
> Maybe even someone on this forum who’s local?



My family live too far away. Going to have to ask my volunteer to buy me stuff and i will insist she take my money for it. I dont like having her running around buying stuff for me, and putting herself at more risk of coming into contact with more & more people. It isn't fair to her.
My volunteer seems to be just as much in the dark about what is supposed to be happening as i am. Luckily i still have some food & meals frozen that i made myself before this shielding. 
Hardly any of the stuff the foodbank gave me, do i want, or will i eat. So its just taking up room in my cupboards, room that could be used for food i would eat.
I'll put up with it till the middle of next week, if it isn't sorted by then, then i'm going out shopping myself and will just have to try to keep away from people as much as i can.


----------



## wafter (27 Mar 2020)

How are the folks who've signed up getting on (@dodgy, @steven1988)? Intrigued to hear how it all works


----------



## vickster (27 Mar 2020)

wafter said:


> How are the folks who've signed up getting on (@dodgy, @steven1988)? Intrigued to hear how it all works


I'm still waiting to be cleared - told it would be 2-7 days and that no volunteering will be starting until after 31 March


----------



## Tenkaykev (27 Mar 2020)

Electric_Andy said:


> My partner wanted to volunteer, to keep herself busy when she had no work on. She was ready to do it until i reminded her about her pre-existing chect problem (which she had forgotten about!). I said imagine if your chest played up again so you had trouble breathing and were in constant pain, and THEN you caught the virus on top of that. So she's thought it sensible not to volunteer now. It's good that so many people have come forward - as always in a crisis the good people tend to outnumber the scum



My wife had a FaceTime interview yesterday and mentioned that I'm on the vulnerable list. 
The interviewer said that they need people to offer advice and support over the phone, Internet etc. 
Perhaps that would be an option?


----------



## wafter (27 Mar 2020)

vickster said:


> I'm still waiting to be cleared - told it would be 2-7 days and that no volunteering will be starting until after 31 March


Thanks - I guess you signed up to some of the more "close contact" options like patient transport..? I'm hoping / guessing that you don't any additional clearance simply to deliver stuff..?

I guess like a lot of people things are up in the air here; practicalities permitting I'd be very happy to be added to a pool of people who can step up to do the odd delivery job here and there when possible; don't want to waste more NHS time than I spend helping out though if there are a lot of hoops to jump through.

Tempted just to sign up tbh as I'm running out of stuff to occupy myself with, while the weather's looking good for the next week or so; meaning any excuse to get out would likely be welcome!

I did think about just asking at the local pharmacy (I figure this would be the role best suited to the bike as the packages are small) although suspect they might just point me in the direction of the main NHS signup..


----------



## fossyant (27 Mar 2020)

We've not had permission from work yet. We're all expected to work remotely, so not much time to give. I believe it's still being discussed as we will actually have staff volunteering into Medical roles (academics), never mind those of us wanting to help. How would it work say if you could deliver prescriptions or food for an hour a day, but not till the evening or indeed early morning.


----------



## Electric_Andy (27 Mar 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> My wife had a FaceTime interview yesterday and mentioned that I'm on the vulnerable list.
> The interviewer said that they need people to offer advice and support over the phone, Internet etc.
> Perhaps that would be an option?


yes thanks, I've suggested she looks into the phone-based support


----------



## dodgy (27 Mar 2020)

wafter said:


> How are the folks who've signed up getting on (@dodgy, @steven1988)? Intrigued to hear how it all works



Haven't heard any more just yet, Wirral is quite far down the 'league' table of infections so far which might be way I'm not needed - yet...


----------



## Gravity Aided (27 Mar 2020)

vickster said:


> They’ve mentioned hubs. Perhaps contact your LA?
> 
> Info here for those on shielding list
> 
> ...


In the U.S. , Diabetes is also seen as a risk factor for development of severe Covid-19.


----------



## vickster (27 Mar 2020)

wafter said:


> Thanks - I guess you signed up to some of the more "close contact" options like patient transport..? I'm hoping / guessing that you don't any additional clearance simply to deliver stuff..?
> 
> I guess like a lot of people things are up in the air here; practicalities permitting I'd be very happy to be added to a pool of people who can step up to do the odd delivery job here and there when possible; don't want to waste more NHS time than I spend helping out though if there are a lot of hoops to jump through.
> 
> ...


Nope, not driving as I don't have a DBS - identity has to be verified for all


----------



## vickster (27 Mar 2020)

wafter said:


> Thanks - I guess you signed up to some of the more "close contact" options like patient transport..? I'm hoping / guessing that you don't any additional clearance simply to deliver stuff..?
> 
> I guess like a lot of people things are up in the air here; practicalities permitting I'd be very happy to be added to a pool of people who can step up to do the odd delivery job here and there when possible; don't want to waste more NHS time than I spend helping out though if there are a lot of hoops to jump through.
> 
> ...


Have you looked at your local council's volunteer site?


----------



## tom73 (27 Mar 2020)

i've volunteered for many years and managed them both paid and part of my voluntary work. So know how much work this will take to pull off. Many mostly fit and able people have now become housebound over night or cut off from family that help them. So most of the calls will be just helping them out. With simple stuff they can't do anymore. Any with real need will not be covered by this I suspect or be covered by other voluntary services already delivering services to them. Or with trained volunteers they already have. 

Safeguarding is important and online training is possible. But i'd suggest a lot of cross checking will going off and volunteering matching will be going on. LA will be aware of people needing help who are possibly a risk to others. So won't be covered by this but other services that are currently working with them will carry on. 

Re car Insurance most companies are signed up to a national agreement that covers voluntary work. 
The association of motor insurances website site has a list. If in doubt check with your provider.

I'm currently waiting back to see how I can help my local area coordinate the volunteer response. Be it possessing , training , or being put back on FA response. My hunch is that it maybe carried out under one name "NHS volunteers" but ran and managed by the NAVCA members on a local level by it's members via the VCS EP. Meetings have already been happening with government. What's being asked has never really happened before and is a massive job to pull together. Unlike war time many of the organisations no longer have a good number of people trained and ready to go. 

As for waiting please wait and see what happens many organisations are now getting so many requests they can only go as quick as they can. 
I do know the British Red Cross has really been swamped after the daily mirror got involved with the appeal. 
They can only offer you requests to help if your area starts asking them. Some LA are currently not preferring to use local pools of volunteers they are putting together. 

The fact that we may now have too many vouenteers to go round is great. Trying to recruit volunteers is hard going so once we get over this current situation. Remember the same groups will still be around and still need help. So remember just as a dog is not just for Christmas. Volunteering is not just for times like this but ongoing. So if can carry on in some way how ever small then go for it.


----------



## wafter (27 Mar 2020)

dodgy said:


> Haven't heard any more just yet, Wirral is quite far down the 'league' table of infections so far which might be way I'm not needed - yet...


Ta 


vickster said:


> Nope, not driving as I don't have a DBS - identity has to be verified for all


Thanks - didn't know there were additional checks besides the DBS.


vickster said:


> Have you looked at your local council's volunteer site?


I have; there's quite a lot to work through and it doesn't seem as straightforward / informative / clearly defined as the NHS site, but I'll keep digging


----------



## vickster (27 Mar 2020)

wafter said:


> Ta; didn't know there were additional checks besides the DBS.


Identity check presumably for those who don't have DBS? Had to upload photo of passport


----------



## wafter (27 Mar 2020)

vickster said:


> Identity check presumably for those who don't have DBS? Had to upload photo of passport


Thanks for clarifying - not sure my 2007 2mp phone camera would be up to that, but I could always give it a crack!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (27 Mar 2020)

Just checked with my car insurance. Tesco car insurance have confirmed via their automated phone message that I'm covered for using my car for this volunteering. Not sure about other insurance companies. Would imagine the same.

Now signed up as NHS volunteer and with British Red Cross and see what turns up once they get on top of it.


----------



## Smudge (27 Mar 2020)

This story might not bode well for anyone, let alone the situation i'm in.

https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...d-food-aid-in-days-as-virus-exposes-uk-supply


----------



## Pale Rider (27 Mar 2020)

Smudge said:


> but if you aren't going to give me food that is healthy and nutritious, then i'm going to have to leave my house and get it myself.



@Smudge 

Leaving the house to get food if you are well enough to do so isn't against the shielding advice, because that's what it is, advice.

Quoting from the shielding document:

"Shielding is for your personal protection. It is your choice to decide whether to follow the measures we advise."

Rejecting all of it by carrying on as before would be taking the wee, but reducing pressure on stretched resources by obtaining your own food is, I reckon, being more socially responsible, not less.

As the document says, the measures are for your protection.

If you practise social distancing while shopping, you are causing no greater risk to others.

Get yourself down to Morrisons - it's nice and quiet in there.

https://www.gov.uk/government/publi...ng-extremely-vulnerable-persons-from-covid-19


----------



## derrick (27 Mar 2020)

Smudge said:


> This story might not bode well for anyone, let alone the situation i'm in.
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...d-food-aid-in-days-as-virus-exposes-uk-supply


Just what we need, more scare mongering.


----------



## Smudge (27 Mar 2020)

Pale Rider said:


> @Smudge
> 
> Leaving the house to get food if you are well enough to do so isn't against the shielding advice, because that's what it is, advice.
> 
> ...



I am part of the 1.5 million people that have been advised not to leave our houses at all, as i'm high risk of being hospitalised if i were to get this virus. So its not about me passing on the illness, its also about not being a burden on the already stretched NHS if i were to get it.


----------



## Pale Rider (27 Mar 2020)

Smudge said:


> I am part of the 1.5 million people that have been advised not to leave our houses at all, as i'm high risk of being hospitalised if i were to get this virus. So its not about me passing on the illness, its also about not being a burden on the already stretched NHS if i were to get it.



Yes, I grasp that.

That's why the quotes in my post are from the extremely vulnerable guidance, which is the guidance you are under.

Matter for you, of course.


----------



## Smudge (27 Mar 2020)

Pale Rider said:


> Yes, I grasp that.
> 
> That's why the quotes in my post are from the extremely vulnerable guidance, which is the guidance you are under.
> 
> Matter for you, of course.



This is from the gov website that i was directed to in the letter i was sent......

*What is shielding?*
Shielding is a measure to protect extremely vulnerable people by minimising interaction between those who are extremely vulnerable and others. This means that those who are extremely vulnerable should not leave their homes, and within their homes should minimise all non-essential contact with other members of their household. This is to protect those who are at very high risk of severe illness from coronavirus (COVID-19) from coming into contact with the virus.

If you think you have a condition which makes you extremely vulnerable or have received a letter from NHS England you are strongly advised to shield yourself, to reduce the chance of getting coronavirus (COVID-19) and follow the face-to-face distancing measures below.

The measures are:


Strictly avoid contact with someone who is displaying symptoms of coronavirus (COVID-19). These symptoms include high temperature and/or new and continuous cough.
Do not leave your house.
Do not attend any gatherings. This includes gatherings of friends and families in private spaces, for example, family homes, weddings and religious services.
Do not go out for shopping, leisure or travel and, when arranging food or medication deliveries, these should be left at the door to minimise contact.
Keep in touch using remote technology such as phone, internet, and social media.
Do use telephone or online services to contact your GP or other essential services.

We know that stopping these activities will be difficult. You should try to identify ways of staying in touch with others and participating in your normal activities remotely from your home. However, you must not participate in alternative activities if they involve any contact with other people.

This advice will be in place for at least 12 weeks from the day you receive your letter.


----------



## Pale Rider (27 Mar 2020)

Yes, this quote is from the similar PHE document in my link:

"You are strongly advised to stay at home at all times and avoid any face-to-face contact for a period of at least 12 weeks from the day you receive your letter. Please note that this period of time could change."

You are under 'strong advice' to stay in for 12 weeks.

The rest of us are under compulsion to stay in for three weeks, apart from a daily exercise period and to get food and medical supplies.

That's why for the rest of us there is no mention of food parcels because the expectation is we will continue to source that ourselves.

We are also under the threat of fines, but you are not because you are under 'strong advice', not compulsion.

Clearly, your strong advice lies on top of our compelled instructions, which you are still subject to.

Thus you can decline the strong advice by getting food, but still be in compliance with the three week compulsions.


----------



## DRM (27 Mar 2020)

Smudge said:


> I had someone call me from a local foodbank yesterday, saying there was a voucher there for me and someone would be delivering a food parcel.
> I am not someone that needs a foodbank, this is for people that cannot afford food. I was under the impression that the government would be organising food for the 1.5 million people like myself that have to shield themselves totally. I've even read the army would be involved.
> The food was delivered to me in two carrier bags. Now i dont like to complain about free food given to me, but it was just tins of cheap basic label stuff like beans, tinned chopped ham, tinned rice pudding. A pack of pasta. 1L carton of long life milk, Tinned soup, tin of tuna. Tinned carrots and mushy peas. One toilet roll.
> No fruit or fresh veg, no fresh meat, no bread, no eggs, no fresh milk. I cant be expected to live on stuff like this for 12 weeks or longer.
> There is a massive amount of decent and fresh food out there, i don't even want it for nothing, i'm more that happy to pay for it. I don't expect fois gras and fillet mignon, but if you aren't going to give me food that is healthy and nutritious, then i'm going to have to leave my house and get it myself.


You should have refused to accept it and send it to someone who really needs it, I think you would feel that that would be the right thing to do if you knew about the families my other half had been trying to get food parcels to who quite literally have nothing, then being abused by shoppers whilst trying to buy food to send out to them, no wonder she came home and sat in floods of tears, they did everything possible to get anything, yet what you got delivered was luxury, it just sounds bloody ungrateful


----------



## Smudge (27 Mar 2020)

DRM said:


> You should have refused to accept it and send it to someone who really needs it, I think you would feel that that would be the right thing to do if you knew about the families my other half had been trying to get food parcels to who quite literally have nothing, then being abused by shoppers whilst trying to buy food to send out to them, no wonder she came home and sat in floods of tears, they did everything possible to get anything, yet what you got delivered was luxury, it just sounds bloody ungrateful



I would have quite happily told them to give it to someone else, but i never had the chance. They just left it on my doorstep, rang the bell and left before i had time to answer the door.
I dont need to use a foodbank, i shouldn't have been given it.
I'm trying to comply with total shielding, but i'm not going to eat unhealthy food. If they wont bring me healthy food like fresh food, then i will go out and get it myself.
I never asked for foodbank food, so afaic i've nothing to be ungrateful about.


----------



## DRM (27 Mar 2020)

Well send it back!!!


----------



## Smudge (27 Mar 2020)

DRM said:


> Well send it back!!!



You can have it if you want it, especially as you think its 'luxury' food.


----------



## nickyboy (27 Mar 2020)

Pale Rider said:


> @Smudge
> 
> Leaving the house to get food if you are well enough to do so isn't against the shielding advice, because that's what it is, advice.
> 
> ...


Poor advice. If you consider locations where someone is now likely to catch the virus, supermarkets are high on the list

Here's an example. I went to Aldi this morning. They were limiting numbers going in the store which was good. Those outside queued 2m apart, also good. Then they went to pick up a trolley and proceeded to do their shopping. Those trolleys were disinfected first thing (employee told me). Since they they have been used by several shoppers. 

So unless you're wearing gloves, disinfecting the handles you're effectively shaking hands with several customers. Even if you wear gloves if you don't disinfect the handle you transfer the virus from your gloves to your produce

Really, if you're high risk, don't go to a supermarket. Get someone else to go. And if you do, wipe down the packaging of the produce bought


----------



## Drago (27 Mar 2020)

Even if you wear gloves you won't have been trained how to remove them without contaminating yourself, unless you've been in the Army or are a CBRN trained copper.


----------



## nickyboy (27 Mar 2020)

Drago said:


> Even if you wear gloves you won't have been trained how to remove them without contaminating yourself, unless you've been in the Army or are a CBRN trained copper.


Exactly, going to the supermarket in a way that makes sure you don't pick up the virus from surfaces is really tricky and must be avoided by those at high risk. What do you think is the best approach for the rest of us? I'm thinking cleaning the trolley handles with alcohol-based wipes is probably most effective (just gloves means you t/f the virus from the handle to your produce)


----------



## Ming the Merciless (27 Mar 2020)

nickyboy said:


> Exactly, going to the supermarket in a way that makes sure you don't pick up the virus from surfaces is really tricky and must be avoided by those at high risk. What do you think is the best approach for the rest of us? I'm thinking cleaning the trolley handles with alcohol-based wipes is probably most effective (just gloves means you t/f the virus from the handle to your produce)



Virus will be on the products as well


----------



## gavroche (27 Mar 2020)

How long does the virus survive on surfaces?


----------



## DRM (27 Mar 2020)

I never said it was luxury, it would seem like a luxury to someone who has nothing, and I mean nothing, I’m not putting the full tale on here, but if you knew it, you’d be ashamed of yourself


----------



## nickyboy (27 Mar 2020)

gavroche said:


> How long does the virus survive on surfaces?


It varies a lot depending on the surface. Hard, smooth surfaces (like metals, glass, plastics) it survives the longest. Soft, irregular surfaces (like clothes, cardboard) is survives the shortest. There is a lot of research ongoing. Seems like it's potentially "several days" for the hard surfaces and "up to a day" on the soft surfaces
So you have to think about whether your food packaging may carry the virus. Having said that, in Aldi this morning, all staff were wearing gloves to stack the shelves. I'd be surprised if the product had been touched before then


----------



## Blue Hills (27 Mar 2020)

Smudge said:


> I had someone call me from a local foodbank yesterday, saying there was a voucher there for me and someone would be delivering a food parcel.
> I am not someone that needs a foodbank, this is for people that cannot afford food. I was under the impression that the government would be organising food for the 1.5 million people like myself that have to shield themselves totally. I've even read the army would be involved.
> The food was delivered to me in two carrier bags. Now i dont like to complain about free food given to me, but it was just tins of cheap basic label stuff like beans, tinned chopped ham, tinned rice pudding. A pack of pasta. 1L carton of long life milk, Tinned soup, tin of tuna. Tinned carrots and mushy peas. One toilet roll.
> No fruit or fresh veg, no fresh meat, no bread, no eggs, no fresh milk. I cant be expected to live on stuff like this for 12 weeks or longer.
> There is a massive amount of decent and fresh food out there, i don't even want it for nothing, i'm more that happy to pay for it. I don't expect fois gras and fillet mignon, but if you aren't going to give me food that is healthy and nutritious, then i'm going to have to leave my house and get it myself.


take care smudge
https://www.bbc.co.uk/food/collections/cooking_with_tins

tins can be good for mixing into stuff - even small bits of cheap meat for flavour - we should be eating less meat anyway.

agree you need more veg though - plum tomatoes very handy - often very cheap from london street markets - can be frozen - do you have local markets folk can get to for you?


----------



## Smudge (27 Mar 2020)

DRM said:


> I never said it was luxury, it would seem like a luxury to someone who has nothing, and I mean nothing, I’m not putting the full tale on here, but if you knew it, you’d be ashamed of yourself



Nope, not ashamed of myself at all. I've had enough cash strapped periods in my life where i've had to eat tasteless unhealthy crap food. I'm not eating it now. I never even asked for it in the first place.
And if you want to pontificate about those that have to use foodbanks, then complain to the government that cause the issue of food poverty, not me.


----------



## Smudge (27 Mar 2020)

Blue Hills said:


> take care smudge
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/food/collections/cooking_with_tins
> 
> tins can be good for mixing into stuff - even small bits of cheap meat for flavour - we should be eating less meat anyway.
> ...



I already had some tinned food in, but it was tinned food i can make meals with like tuna, salmon and corned beef..... and baked beans & toms of course. Plus i have stuff in the freezer, so it was never going to be a real prob until the end of next week.
Spoke to my volunteer this aft. She brought me round some fresh fruit, and said she'll call me again on monday to see what else i want from the shop.
She's a real diamond, in fact all the volunteers that are doing this are.


----------



## dodgy (27 Mar 2020)

Update:


----------



## IaninSheffield (28 Mar 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> Just checked with my car insurance. Tesco car insurance have confirmed via their automated phone message that I'm covered for using my car for this volunteering. Not sure about other insurance companies. Would imagine the same.
> 
> Now signed up as NHS volunteer and with British Red Cross and see what turns up once they get on top of it.


👍
If other folks are thinking of contacting their insurers, as per the guidance given during signup, this release from the ABI might save you time.


----------



## Spinney (28 Mar 2020)

nickyboy said:


> It varies a lot depending on the surface. Hard, smooth surfaces (like metals, glass, plastics) it survives the longest. Soft, irregular surfaces (like clothes, cardboard) is survives the shortest. There is a lot of research ongoing. Seems like it's potentially "several days" for the hard surfaces and "up to a day" on the soft surfaces
> So you have to think about whether your food packaging may carry the virus. Having said that, in Aldi this morning, all staff were wearing gloves to stack the shelves. I'd be surprised if the product had been touched before then


Wearing gloves is no better than hand washing. If the person has touched something contaminated with virus, the gloves will transfer it just the way a bare hand would. Some advice is to leave any shopping that doesn't have to be chilled/frozen for a day to let viruses die from cardboard, or take inner plastic bags out then discard the cardboard. The inner plastic should be fine.


----------



## Blue Hills (28 Mar 2020)

Spinney said:


> Some advice is to leave any shopping that doesn't have to be chilled/frozen for a day to let viruses die from cardboard, or take inner plastic bags out then discard the cardboard. The inner plastic should be fine.



Nor arguing with this but can anyone back this up?

I ask as my brother is delivering stuff to my isolating mum. (I'm miles away)


----------



## Phaeton (28 Mar 2020)

https://www.newscientist.com/articl...rus-stay-on-surfaces-and-can-they-infect-you/

Not sure it answers your question, but it does provide some advice

Edit:- Here's another one, https://www.npr.org/sections/goatsa...-infect-me-any-advice-on-wipe?t=1585384512108 we had an Amazon delivery of 3 parcles, our granddaughters presents, IF we are allowed to give them her, but we've put them on the table & not touched them since the initial handling.


----------



## Spinney (28 Mar 2020)

Blue Hills said:


> Nor arguing with this but can anyone back this up?
> 
> I ask as my brother is delivering stuff to my isolating mum. (I'm miles away)


On my phone so can't look right now, but I think was one from the US FDA (?)-one of their official bodies, anyway.


----------



## Blue Hills (28 Mar 2020)

On the volunteering I did sign up - though i do get the feeling they will have enough folk and as i'm in london many many alternatives. I would guess that they will try to minimise the number of cyclists delivering stuff for practical/health reasons, keeping other folks in reserve in case some folk become incapacitated.


----------



## Spinney (28 Mar 2020)

Blue Hills said:


> Nor arguing with this but can anyone back this up?
> 
> I ask as my brother is delivering stuff to my isolating mum. (I'm miles away)


I've put some of the links I found here:
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/coronavirus-parcels-and-shopping.258933/

Typically, I couldn't find again the FDA article I refer to in 2) with the first link!


----------



## Crankarm (29 Mar 2020)

dodgy said:


> Update:
> 
> View attachment 510903


Did you change your name as "dodgy" might cause alarm bells to ring.


----------



## iandg (29 Mar 2020)

3rd Sector Dumfries and Galloway got 800 respondents. I'm in the first cohort of drivers and council will contact me this week. Fuel expenses are being paid.


----------



## dodgy (30 Mar 2020)

Ok, looks like it's starting, message just came in and it seems we have an 'uber driver' kind of arrangement! Perfect for me!


----------



## glasgowcyclist (30 Mar 2020)

Scottish scheme for volunteers is now open at https://www.readyscotland.org/


----------



## dodgy (30 Mar 2020)

I'm off tomorrow, so will wake up and enable the 'ready for duty' button, will let you lot know how it goes


----------



## Spinney (30 Mar 2020)

dodgy said:


> Ok, looks like it's starting, message just came in and it seems we have an 'uber driver' kind of arrangement! Perfect for me!
> 
> View attachment 511528


The app is still set up for people who respond to cardiac arrests. If you haven't already tried it, be aware that the Simulate an Alert' sets off a very loud siren sound! As Note 2 says, we won't get that kind of alert- so it's a pity they didn't ament the main message to remove the suggestion to try it!


----------



## dodgy (30 Mar 2020)

I saw the button but didn’t press it 😂


----------



## IaninSheffield (31 Mar 2020)

There appears to be a dozen or so other volunteers in the vicinity, as indicated on the map in the app. If they're just the ones who are currently set as being 'on duty,' then i guess it might be a while before I get called. Have no sense what the demand is likely to be.


----------



## Drago (31 Mar 2020)

To make life easier on the NHS, you can always volunteer for one of the Cat 2 responder groups who are being called upon to assist. For example, our local 4x4 Response group have been called upon to do a load of logistical work. It makes organisation easier for the NHS by having a whole pool of people with a single point of contact who will arrange the individual taskings for them.


----------



## IaninSheffield (31 Mar 2020)

Drago said:


> Cat 2 responder groups


Do you know if these are these listed anywhere Drago? A web search hasn't turned up anything useful.



Drago said:


> It makes organisation easier for the NHS by having a whole pool of people with a single point of contact who will arrange the individual taskings for them


Won't the Responder app act as the single point of contact through which the pool of people is accessed?


----------



## Drago (31 Mar 2020)

I have no idea about the app I'm afraid.

Havew a play with google to find local groups, or find out about your councils local resiliance forum/and or officer. The advantage of thedse Cat 2 groups is they're already well organised and lready have defined roles, so they're targeting areas identified well in advances as a need, and they're more productive. Having said that, if there aren't any local groups then solo volunteering will doubtless still be welcome.

Our SAR group is on a readiness status to assist the dibble and Trumpton, but thus far nothing yet.


----------



## nickyboy (31 Mar 2020)

Spinney said:


> Wearing gloves is no better than hand washing. If the person has touched something contaminated with virus, the gloves will transfer it just the way a bare hand would. Some advice is to leave any shopping that doesn't have to be chilled/frozen for a day to let viruses die from cardboard, or take inner plastic bags out then discard the cardboard. The inner plastic should be fine.


There is plenty of evidence to show that when you wear gloves you don't touch your face as much as you're more conscious of the gloves on your hand. That's the main reason I wear them


----------



## Drago (31 Mar 2020)

It doesn't matter at all if you've not been trained to remove the gloves without risk of self contamination.


----------



## tom73 (31 Mar 2020)

Equally people are less likely to carry out hand washing once they have removed them. 
True infection control is both a science and an art. One of which needs understanding and you need to be well practiced in the other. 
Only training and on going correct use can achieve both. 
If it's not Mrs 73 spent 2 years for nothing writing national training and protocols which will be shorty keeping volunteers at the nightingale hospitals safe.


----------



## newfhouse (31 Mar 2020)

Drago said:


> It doesn't matter at all if you've not been trained to remove the gloves without risk of self contamination.


Is this true? The virus isn’t like a nerve agent, it doesn’t infect you on contact with skin, does it? If the next thing you do after glove removal is hand washing then what you have gained is likely to be a reduction in face touching, which is surely valuable.


----------



## nickyboy (31 Mar 2020)

Drago said:


> It doesn't matter at all if you've not been trained to remove the gloves without risk of self contamination.


As soon as I take the gloves off I use hand sanitizer before driving home. Then I wash hands with soap and water when I walk through the door

I know you're very keen to talk about being trained to remove gloves, having mentioned it several times. What I'm talking about is decent mitigation for the large majority of the population that hasn't been trained and will not be trained


----------



## steven1988 (31 Mar 2020)

Im in too, will be on duty all weekend


----------



## dodgy (31 Mar 2020)

welcome aboard!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (31 Mar 2020)

steven1988 said:


> Im in too, will be on duty all weekend
> View attachment 511773



When did you sign up?


----------



## steven1988 (31 Mar 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> When did you sign up?



About an hour after they announced it, its been sat in my inbox since yesterday


----------



## Pale Rider (2 Apr 2020)

Pale Rider said:


> Brother has volunteered to help the elderly and vulnerable in his community, although it might not be for the NHS.
> 
> After going through a short application process he was told his details would be kept on file because they have been inundated by offers of help.



Brother has done his first volunteer job today.

He was sent to do the food shopping for a mother with two children.

He went to her door, took her list and her contactless card, then went to the shop, did the shopping, including a phone call to check an out of stock item, then back to her house with the goods.

Taking the bank card surprised me, but brother said the rules were it had to be contactless so the volunteer didn't take the PIN number.

No protective equipment, although he was given an anti-virus cleaning spray and a few wipes.

Overall, brother said he was only out of the house for about an hour, and he found the system was efficient and worked well.


----------



## vickster (2 Apr 2020)

I’ve got my confirmation too. Downloaded the App but need to figure it out before the weekend


----------



## Ming the Merciless (5 Apr 2020)

Dear Sir/Madam,

Congratulations and welcome to our community! You are now a NHS Volunteer Responder and can start supporting your community and NHS by assisting with vital requests needed during such a crucial time.

Please download the GoodSAM Responder app


----------



## nickyboy (5 Apr 2020)

I haven't had my confirmatory email yet. Maybe I'm unsuitable


----------



## SpokeyDokey (10 Apr 2020)

Pale Rider said:


> Brother has done his first volunteer job today.
> 
> He was sent to do the food shopping for a mother with two children.
> 
> ...



That seems at odds with the rules on the App:

_We are in the process of developing more flexible payment options and will email to update you as they emerge. Y*ou are not permitted to take an isolating persons’ bank card to a cashpoint to withdraw money on their behalf or pay for shopping contactless or pin payments. *_


----------



## vickster (10 Apr 2020)

I signed on for Wednesday as wasn’t working, but no calls. I’m signed on for today too, again no call yet


----------



## Pale Rider (10 Apr 2020)

SpokeyDokey said:


> That seems at odds with the rules on the App:
> 
> _We are in the process of developing more flexible payment options and will email to update you as they emerge. Y*ou are not permitted to take an isolating persons’ bank card to a cashpoint to withdraw money on their behalf or pay for shopping contactless or pin payments. *_



I mentioned in my first post that brother is not certain under which auspices he volunteered.

He did so online following the appeal, but it may have been a locally organised scheme.


----------



## vickster (10 Apr 2020)

Pale Rider said:


> I mentioned in my first post that brother is not certain under which auspices he volunteered.
> 
> He did so online following the appeal, but it may have been a locally organised scheme.


If it’s through the GoodSam app via RVS it’ll be the official NHS scheme


----------



## videoman (10 Apr 2020)

My wife has been available for the last five days but no call up.

I was hoping for a bit of peace and quiet whilst she was out!


----------

